# LG Optimus 2X – Dual Core Processor Smart Phone Launched In India



## andro (Apr 5, 2011)

LG Optimus 2X – Dual Core Processor Smart Phone Launched In India As stated in the link the first dual-core phone is here for 30,000 Rs.,a surprising move by LG to launch the phone this soon,may be due to sucess of Optimus one.Though according to international reviews the hardware is not fully optimized by the software in the phone.A comprehensive review is LG Optimus 2X P990 Review here


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats good news.. seen any stores selling or putting it on pre order yet? The actual selling price may vary from the indicative price by LG.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

Weirdly enough, this time it is not yet listed on Flipkart.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Its not listed anywhere yet... Thats y am worried about the final price, it might not be just 30K.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

Optimus 2X is really ahead of the competition. I would be pleasantly surprised if it is available for 27k to 30k range this month.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

Ig O2X launches for 27K, it would be really unfair to others. All the current SE and HTC flagships would be killed off immidiately.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ look at the software side also. with use of powerful H/W if the software is buggy & can't use those H/W to the max. also why LG opted for 512Mb ram? 768Mb or 1Gb sounds better. & will be in line with the SOC.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes 27k and 30k for those phones are absolutely perfect, the retail prices will be lower for sure. Please don't expect high prices anymore for these phones, whatever they maybe, Dual Core or Quad core


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 6, 2011)

@Sam - 512MB is more than enough for the phone when you see that on booting up, around 200MB Ram is free apart from the 128MB specifically dedicated to the GPU (which is used in games),

Only games will need large amounts of free RAM and this much should be enough IMO. Also, this phone has a 800x480 res, so it will use lesser RAM than the qHD display phones when running apps/games.
IIRC, HTC provides more ram since Sense UI takes up a LOT of ram (one of the reasons).

Look at the iPod Touch 4G, it runs graphically intense games easily with only 256MB RAM.


I think its street price will fall down ~ 27k judging by the recent pricing of  the Nexus S and Incredible S.
SW is a whole different story. Judging by the user opinions, LG did drop the ball on this however there has been a pretty good dev response so far (especially from paul of Modaco). If LG releases a proper kernel source of the P990 then developing ROM's would be much easier. Lets hope the imminent Gingerbread update fixes the problems in the SW.

IMO its a better and more VFM phone than the Xperia Arc (instead of which i'd rather buy the Nexus S/Incredible S personally)


----------



## andro (Apr 6, 2011)

The best bet would be wait and watch.Since even in the international scenario this handset is not widely available as of now so coming to judgement of any kind would be too early.The reviews are there but its not being the actual user review,any thing on that could differentiate in real terms.

As for the RAM,running android would be no problem since it runs on mere ~150 MB on some cheap handsets,but the dual core apps,especially from the NVIDIA Tegra Zone could face problems in the not so distant future.

My Take-wait for Samsung Galaxy S II,better in terms of HW as well as SW,and is going to launch soon,internationally and also same time in India.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

where is my Android with Xenon flash?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

It am guessing its price to be exactly 26,990 INR.

So a reliable source has confirmed this: *tech2.in.com/news/smartphones/lg-launches-the-optimus-2x-and-the-optimus-black-in-india/211232

Now where is Flipkart ?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2011)

Waiting for SGS2


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Seriously? LG? Guys before jumping the gun check out xda and the bugs this phone. Its LG,its cheap,must have a catch.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ cheap? You find 30k to be cheap? & you talk more like an antiLG guy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:
			
		

> Its LG,its cheap,must have a catch.




Oh come one man. How on Earth can Rs.30000 be cheap? 
If 30k is cheap you are either Ambani or a member of Indian world cup team 


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> also why LG opted for 512Mb ram? 768Mb or 1Gb sounds better. & will be in line with the SOC.


 I have to agree with you. You spend Rs.30000 in a mobile to get some h/w less than flagship?? Not fair and benificial to buyer.





			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Waiting for SGS2


 I just hope it gets better RAM and better UI.





			
				andro said:
			
		

> The best bet would be wait and watch


 Many users have been waiting and watching from many days. We expected a awesome phone from LG. They haven't delivered. So it might be a #fail!


----------



## webgenius (Apr 6, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Seriously? LG? Guys before jumping the gun Its LG,its cheap,must have a catch.


It is the most dumb comment I have seen till now. Just because a dual core phone on Tegra2 platform is launched for 30k, it does not mean there is a catch. Sometimes it becomes necessary to launch the handset at lower prices to stay ahead of the competition and get more sales.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Seriously? LG? Guys before jumping the gun check out xda and the bugs this phone. Its LG,its *cheap*,must have a catch.



, you definitely living a decade back


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

The MSRP is 30k but I believe that it will be price at some 27k. In such situation, it is definitely the cheapest dual-core smartphone.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 6, 2011)

And definitely will be future-proof with more apps being re-designed to utilize both the cores.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Go ahead and buy it. This is the first high end phone LG has launched in say two years. The LG Arena was a massacre. The XDA forums are full of people banging their head over it..

Optimus 2x General - xda-developers

Get the phone without any expectations and you wont be hurt. And yes its cheap for a dual core phone. Personally though, i would wait for the HTC pyramid. Spending money on an LG isnt worth it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:
			
		

> Spending money on an LG isnt worth it.



Spending money on an LG Optimus One P500 is very much worth it though.


But yeah, everyone is saying Optimus 2x is sluggish,laggy,etc.
No way to confirm without using it ourselves.


----------



## Don (Apr 6, 2011)

lol at cheap comment, seriously.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Spending money on an LG Optimus One P500 is very much worth it though.
> 
> 
> But yeah, everyone is saying Optimus 2x is sluggish,laggy,etc.
> No way to confirm without using it ourselves.



LG Optimus 2X beats iPhone 4 hands down... *(Video) --* YouTube - LG Optimus 2X vs Apple iPhone 4


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 6, 2011)

It's still not avl in flipkart & letsbuy. 


I agree with all dat it's street price would be around 27k. For dat price it's ahead of competitors like arc & incredible s. I am a heavy multitasker, so i would prefer more ram from a device of this class, but i think it's still good. For s/w part i have faith in xda. So from my side, i will say it's a good enough choice


----------



## andro (Apr 6, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> LG Optimus 2X beats iPhone 4 hands down... *(Video) --* YouTube - LG Optimus 2X vs Apple iPhone 4



Iphone 4 is a previous year(gen.) device as opposed to 2X,so performance being at par or a little better is not satisfactory,keeping in mind the hardware difference.Also the next iphone launch is due soon,though internationally.


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 6, 2011)

^^^
and still ppl are buying iphone4!!! just yesterday a college mate of mine bought it for 35k!!! :O 
I explained to him...but he just wanted iphone....lolz!! jus wanted to be part of iphone fanclub i guess...if he waited for 2 months till iphone 5 releases he wud have got it for much less. Not to mention currently the worlds most powerful smartphone(LG Optimus 2x) is available for 28k-30k.... but each one has their own choice...even if not logical.
Anyway,
Apple bttr have a dual core in iphone 5 else its gonna lose market...since it releases only one version a yr...imagine if they dont have dual-core in iphone 5...there wont be a dual-core iphone till next year!! by then we'll be seeing quads in android devices!!


----------



## Soumik (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ iPhone has its charm on many ppl who want to show off more than anything. Or they just believe Apple is the best, nothing can compare with their products. 
Their devices are quite a class apart.. i totally agree on it though.(iPhone4 and SGS had a shoot out for the 1st and 2nd place in phones last year). I am just against their super premium price and OS restrictions.
And iPhone 5.. going to launch in a couple of months, does have dual core CPU inside.

LG is a top manufacturer.. there is no denying that. They just didnt have a proper feel in the high end competition market till now. Hence, the bad reputation.
I have so many of my friends saying to me Moto phones suck in every way. While they infact make some of the best phones in the world.


----------



## mavihs (Apr 8, 2011)

asked s shop near my place & they said they'll be getting in a week or so & also they said the price would be under 25K!!! :O
Also most prob iPhone 5 is going to be late as the camera sensor provided by sony is going to be late coz of the earthquake!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Get the phone without any expectations and you wont be hurt. And yes its *cheap *for a dual core phone.




We have the Worlds Richest Man posting here


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Soumik said:
			
		

> ^^ iPhone has its charm on many ppl
> who want to show off more than
> anything


 80% of Indians buy it for the bragging rights. The words 'i' and 'Apple' are very powerfull.

The iPhone 5 will have dual core proccy. The new iPad has it.



I feel the Optimus 2x should release it with Android 2.3 preinstalled. The number of cases will certainly reduce.

512 mb RaM is seriously not enough. Atleast 1 gb should have been given to take advantage of dual core.


----------



## vizvin (Apr 9, 2011)

webgenius said:


> It is the most dumb comment I have seen till now. Just because a dual core phone on Tegra2 platform is launched for 30k, it does not mean there is a catch. Sometimes it becomes necessary to launch the handset at lower prices to stay ahead of the competition and get more sales.



 True..For someone like LG to just come in and steal the show they definitely need to price it in accordance. Thats what samsung did with the galaxy 1st edition.
With that said lot of people are experiencing issues with the Optimus 2x with random shutdowns and freeze. The sad part if that if u look over at XDA u will find a good percentage of folks facing this.
I was waiting for this handset but now seems like best is to wait more. Firstly wait for LG to acknowledge this and respond


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 18, 2011)

m waiting for O2X too.. 

pls update if it become available anywhere.


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 26, 2011)

<bump>

available anywhere yet?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> <bump>
> 
> available anywhere yet?



No, I don't think so


----------



## Empirial (Apr 27, 2011)

Lg O2X available here shop.ebay.in/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=LG+Optimus+2x&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 27, 2011)

@empiral..
The phone on the above link is priced more than the MRP (INR 30000) quoted by LG.
Moreover he is importing this phone and selling it. Usually warranty on such products is hard to get. 

Looking to but the product designed and made for indian customers as it will be priced significantly lower than the MRP.

hope it is available soon.. the wait is killing me.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

Perhaps the available Apps aren't hungry enough to take full advantage of Dual core..


----------



## Empirial (Apr 28, 2011)

Yahan bhi nahin : Buy LG Optimus 2X at univercell.in online,Home delivery across india, Easy EMI,Best buy mobile offers.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ Its supposed to have release already rite? Anyone saw them(OX2 and OBlack) at any retail shop anywhere?


----------



## hsnayvid (May 1, 2011)

nopes.. not yet.. still waiting for it 2 be available in the markets..


----------



## Empirial (May 2, 2011)

Finally Lg India updated their website. It seems like Indian spec O2X comes with plain froyo, look at the status bar in pic LG P990 All Phones - A whole new smartphone experience with the compact new LG Optimus Me Android 2.2 & with almost everything that one can imagine. - LG Electronics IN


----------



## hsnayvid (May 2, 2011)

great.. 
now it is only a matter of a week or so.

and the Recommended Price is Rs 27999!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

hsnayvid said:
			
		

> great..


 I dont think so, why?
There are a numerous reviews flying around the web that say its UI is sluggish and it doesnt give such a great experience.

Read it somewhere that the Optimus 2x is coming with plain froyo.
No enhancements.


----------



## Empirial (May 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont think so, why?
> There are a numerous reviews flying around the web that say its UI is sluggish and it doesnt give such a great experience.



This is what PhoneArena says about O2X UI, "Scrolling and overall
performance in the interface is very fluid, as we
can expect from the most powerful Android
handset on the market". Tell me one thing are you a Samsung Agent???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Empirial said:
			
		

> Tell me one
> thing are you a Samsung Agent???


  No!

Actually, its bit of mixed respone.

LG Optimus T - Very sluggish after LG-P509-V10l Update - LG Forum


----------



## hsnayvid (May 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No!
> 
> Actually, its bit of mixed respone.
> 
> LG Optimus T - Very sluggish after LG-P509-V10l Update - LG Forum



mayb that is why it is getting delayed in india.


----------



## Empirial (May 6, 2011)

Whats wrong with Lg???


----------



## hsnayvid (May 10, 2011)

@empiral..

one week to go then?


----------



## Empirial (May 13, 2011)

OMG! LG Optimus 2X is so bad users have created an online petition â€“ News - Know Your Mobile


----------



## hsnayvid (May 15, 2011)

finally listed on filpkart.. 
coming soon.. no price yet! 

LG Optimus 2X P990 Price In India: Buy LG Optimus 2X P990: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles

The Recommended Price on LG is down by Rs 1000

Now it is Rs 26999!! 

LG P990 All Phones - A whole new smartphone experience with the compact new LG Optimus Me Android 2.2 & with almost everything that one can imagine. - LG Electronics IN



Empirial said:


> OMG! LG Optimus 2X is so bad users have created an online petition â€“ News - Know Your Mobile



I guess the delay in the phone launch is because of this only. 

Now that LG has found a bugfix:
LG Releases Optimus 2X Patch, Fixes Black Screen Of Death | ITProPortal.com

we can hope for things to expedite.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 16, 2011)

status updated on lg.com;

available at select outlets!! any idea where those select outlets are?


----------



## k4ce (May 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No!
> 
> Actually, its bit of mixed respone.
> 
> LG Optimus T - Very sluggish after LG-P509-V10l Update - LG Forum



LG Optimus T (P509) is the cousin of LG optimus one(P509)... and has nothing to do with the phone discussed on this thread


----------



## raj_in (May 17, 2011)

*Re: LG Optimus 2X – Dual Core Processor Smart Phone Launched In India*

already at letsbuy for rs.25999
letsbuy is kicking some flipkart a**


----------



## hsnayvid (May 18, 2011)

finally.. available at flipkart @ Rs. 25990!

LG Optimus 2X P990 Price In India: Buy LG Optimus 2X P990: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles


----------



## dsneih (May 19, 2011)

finally the same got listed on flipkart ... 26k is competitive price .. considering its dual core phone


----------



## ujjwal321 (May 19, 2011)

for 26k it is a steal... since there are so many people complaining about the software issue,, LG has to fix it soon.... if there are enough devs working on this phone then this has to be the most VFM phone..


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

now Samsung 3 big problems:

Galaxy S2 with Tegra2. how will they price it? 
galaxy S2 with Exynos @ 1.2Ghz. will they sell it at higher price? but by what name? S2 Extreme?
Galaxy S Plus with 1.4Ghz single core. sell this one at 22-23k? else most will go for LG O2X regardless of the random restart issues currently plaguing it. dual core always looks better (on paper at least) than a fast single core. if nothing else, bragging rights.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 19, 2011)

The price increased to Rs. 26990 on fipkart.
Damn!


----------



## Empirial (May 19, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> The price increased to Rs. 26990 on fipkart.
> Damn!



But Letsbuy.com is selling O2X for 25,990.


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2011)

Today I saw the review of O2X in Cell guru & Tech toyz show. The UI is lag free & silky smooth. Unlike T-Mobile version our Indian version has that LG UI skin on top of froyo. But O2X doesn't support .mkv files out of the box, you'll have to download app like Mobo Player. As far as format compatibility is concerned, GS2 is still the champ!


----------



## angeleyes (May 22, 2011)

Lg Optimus 2x available here for 21,000/-

For Sale: LG Optimus G2X - Brand New In Box - Reliance Mobile (CDMA & GSM) - Discussion Forums

I am not the seller: contact him for details.

Bought one piece with bill for 25,500/-, and then I saw this site!


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> Lg Optimus 2x available here for 21,000/-
> 
> For Sale: LG Optimus G2X - Brand New In Box - Reliance Mobile (CDMA & GSM) - Discussion Forums
> 
> ...



So are you enjoying your O2X? I hope you are not facing any issues.


----------



## angeleyes (May 22, 2011)

Empirial said:


> So are you enjoying your O2X? I hope you are not facing any issues.



I read ALL the posts about BSOD (black screen of death) on XDA forums.

I noticed that the percentage of owners with this problem is low. The price is lower than Samsung Galaxy SII (39,000/-with a 2 mth wait!) and I saw the Flipkart price going up and down...

Jumped in before it went further up! LG is  a gamechanger here. Watch for huge downward move in ALL dual cores! Ooooh wanted the HTC Evo 3d so much!

All in all, very happy. Build quality better than SGS2, although I love my old Nexus One with aluminium body and LED alert! (Still have it) So far, no BSOD...

This phone is great for gamers as all nvidia optimised titles fly on it.

The other options are Iphone 4g and xperia play. SGS2 coming out with nvidia only in second phase...


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> I read ALL the posts about BSOD (black screen of death) on XDA forums.
> 
> I noticed that the percentage of owners with this problem is low. The price is lower than Samsung Galaxy SII (39,000/-with a 2 mth wait!) and I saw the Flipkart price going up and down...
> 
> ...



If possible download Mobo Player from andriod market & try playing 1080p .mkv files. Do let us know how it performs


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

1080p vids should work fine.
And yes,
congrats for you're new Optimus 2x


----------



## Empirial (May 23, 2011)

Guys, is it wise to wait for Lg Optimus 3D smartphone?


----------



## angeleyes (May 23, 2011)

Empirial said:


> If possible download Mobo Player from andriod market & try playing 1080p .mkv files. Do let us know how it performs



Old issue. 

Never going to be solved:

ck the Motorola Atrix forum, on XDA (sorry cant link from mobile app), they have basically given up on playing hd h264 files on tegra 2. Such a shame. 

Horrible H.264 decoding [Archive] - xda-developers


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2011)

I've been saying all along, tegra2 sucks..


----------



## Empirial (May 23, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> Old issue.
> 
> Never going to be solved:
> 
> ...



Buddy Mobo Player has inbuilt Tegra 2 platform support.


----------



## angeleyes (May 23, 2011)

There are several threads like these:

Quote
Tegra2 will NEVER be able to decode High profile L4.1 encodes - it's not a software issue, neither in terms of Honeycomb or Nvidialibs, itssimply a limitation of the abilities of the hardwaredecoder in the Tegra2 chipsetand this will neverchange. It is also not a limitation in theTransformer specifically, but a limitation in ALL Tegra2based tablets and mobilephones.

This is the same reason why some mediaplayers like the Boxee Box that was originally intended to use the Tegra2 moved on to an Intel chipset before launch.

 *forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=13560805&postcount=52

 Twitter


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 6, 2011)

still not available in ghaziabad..


----------

